# New CD title



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Huge congratulations to you both


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Congratulations!!! Proud of you!


----------



## Rilelen (Jan 11, 2015)

Congrats to you two!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank you! We went to do something to enjoy together, and it was fun. My goal was not to compare Mystic to Tally, bc my feeling of confidence with Tally is so strong, and Mystic is new to all this.


----------



## Figtoria (Apr 19, 2016)

Congratulations!!! That's a great accomplish - 3 in a row!!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations to you both!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Just hit enter on 4 days of Open A , lol, but then we are going to be stuck bc no real clue about training Utility


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Just hit enter on 4 days of Open A , lol, but then we are going to be stuck bc no real clue about training Utility


You are a brave woman! My pup & I earned Novice in a weekend but Open seems so far away from the Novice exercises, imagine we'll ease into it through Graduate Novice. Have fun & can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

That is how I feel about Utility- CDX is fine but Utility I have no idea or clue.


----------

